

 New York helps tomorrow's employers - yangyang
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/8290555.stm

======
Derrek
Pretty diverse list of companies

[http://nyfi.observer.com/politics/464/startup-incubator-
vari...](http://nyfi.observer.com/politics/464/startup-incubator-varick-
street-open-business)

